# Gloomis muskie rods



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I was woundering if anyone uses or has used a gloomis rod for muskies and what your opinion is of them. Found a 7'9" gloomis muskie rod that was listed as $230 on sale for $130 and am debating weather or not to buy it.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Great rods no doubt, especially for that price!


----------

